# Handsome Guy!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

How handsome is my Malcolm?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Extremely handsome!! And he definitely looks like he's enjoying the sand.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He has the sweetest face and most soulful eyes. I can see why you'd be just a little bit in love...:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tooooooo handsome! I think he is the only boxer I've ever liked (no offense to any other boxers ).


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He has the sweetest face and most soulful eyes. I can see why you'd be just a little bit in love...:wink:


It's pretty impossible to be anything less than in love with him 





Sprocket said:


> Tooooooo handsome! I think he is the only boxer I've ever liked (no offense to any other boxers ).



He tends to have that effect on people... :wink: People who don't like dogs, or don't like big dogs, or don't like Boxers all turn into puddles of mush over him. :noidea:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Malcolm looks so precious!


----------

